# Ariel Steam Shower



## Gatchman50 (Jul 13, 2015)

I just bought and installed a new Ariel Platinum DZ956F8 Steam Shower Sauna.
I can't regulate the temperature. It's either scalding hot or freezing. 
I'm at my wits end. Technical service said I had to take it apart and switch the hot and cold lines. That makes no sense and is labor intensive.

Anyone have any experience here ?

- Jim


----------

